# Elgin value



## sloar (Aug 14, 2014)

*Elgin value updated with pics...*

I wish I would've taken pics. Seller claims it's a 1917.
Complete and original. Headbadge and flat bar rear rack. Very nice embossed sprung leather saddle. Full fenders, no chainguard, not sure if the black paint is original or not. Nice metal clad rims, missing rear stand. So without pics what do you think the value is? Seller wants $300


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 14, 2014)

Buy it!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 14, 2014)

Kinda sounds like a Blackhawk.  Did it look like this? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57007-Elgin-Blackhawk&highlight=blackhawk+elgin Seat and rack are worth the asking price if so.


----------



## sloar (Aug 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Kinda sounds like a Blackhawk.  Did it look like this? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57007-Elgin-Blackhawk&highlight=blackhawk+elgin Seat and rack are worth the asking price if so.




No, downtube is straight.


----------



## sloar (Aug 15, 2014)

updated with pics..


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2014)

I would buy it, now


----------



## sloar (Aug 15, 2014)

I did, any idea of year and value? It's not for sale, just curious how I made out.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2014)

sloar said:


> I did, any idea of year and value? It's not for sale, just curious how I made out.




You did well. circa 1928. Not seen that chainwheel on an Elgin. Earlier had snowflake, and later had Iver star style. Elgin offered 28's through 1935-6. Worth at least $500.00 Welcome to the "ELGIN" side.....


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 15, 2014)

*ready for a night out*

blow up the tires ,strap on your helmet light  bungee cord a pillow onto the  rack  pick up your hot date  and your ready to rock and roll ,.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 15, 2014)

olderthandirt said:


> blow up the tires ,strap on your helmet light  bungee cord a pillow onto the  rack  pick up your hot date  and your ready to rock and roll ,.



Or in Daves case you could blow up the tires _and_ your hot date and strap her on the rack.


----------

